# Fish Fry Set: April 16th, @Kickapoo Duke's



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I saw no objections to the date so we'll have a 2Cool Fish Fry on Saturday, April 16th at my place on Kickapoo Creek.
Hope a lot of you can join us, we always have a good time and good food. 
Start letting us know if you will be able to make it so we'll have an idea of how much fish we'll need. I've got quite a bit in the freezer and others have already said they would bring some.
If you want to bring side dishes or the usual supplies that will be great. We always have more than enough; so don't feel obligated to bring anything; your being here is the most important thing.
Bring whatever beverage you want and lawn chairs. 
I'll post directions later, if you have questions, just PM me.
We'll start gathering around noon and go till everyone leaves.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Here's a link to pictures of September's Fry at Duke's:

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=302690


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Sorry, Duke

I need to go to New Orleans that weekend for a wedding party. I guess I will miss this one too. Maybe next time. I heard the last one was fun.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Here's links to last year's summer fry at the state park:

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=283649

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=283607

There's a lot of the same faces at each fry; let's try to get all of those and a lot of new ones at this fish fry


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for hosting another fry. I will help with anythng that you need and will touch bases with you closer to the day.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

I'll be there.....THANKS


----------



## retired10 (May 5, 2010)

I will be there for sure . Any thing I can do to help out let me know you have my number.I am looking forward to putting faces with the name 
retired10


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

I will do my best to be there but I won't be sure until I know what we have going on that week at work. Hope to see y'all there!


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Here's links to last year's summer fry at the state park:
> 
> http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=283649
> 
> ...


There goes the Duke trying to get all the MUG shot's! Thank's Duke:cop:


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks, Duke, for hosting again. I'll be there with the wife, and now that we know where you're at, we'll come early, and do some fishin'.


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Thank you Duke. My wife and I should be there. See you soon.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Add our clan, +3.


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks Duke, We will try to make it.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Sunbeam and party of 2 to 7. Can't get any closer since all but one are teenagers.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Ruth abd I plan on being there. Who is cooking this time? Can't speak for Loy but I would like a break from cooking.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

No problem Roger, you've earned a break. Now I won't have to increase my fire insurance coverage!!!!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I think i am going to be home then, I would like to attend.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

The more the merrier Fishroadie; hope you can make it


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Fish fry*

Hey Duke
You can count me in , let me know what to bring , i have fish from fresh , i have fish from salt . fish, fish, fish that's all i ever do fish , fish , fish until my face turns blue . :birthday2


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

I am looking forward to this and appreciate Duke's hospitality in accomodating us. I thnk Fishy and Mud will be there with me. I think i will bring my dutch oven and make cherry cobbler.


----------



## JakeBrake (Jan 28, 2009)

I am going to do my best to be there..... is your place accessible by boat Duke?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

JakeBrake, yes it is accessible by boat, you can pull up to the shore by my bulkhead or tie up to the bulkhead next door at the boat ramp.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

3 1/2 weeks until the next fish fry; hope a lot of you are making plans to attend. I didn't know any other 2coolers until I went to the fish fry at the State Park last June and since then have learned more about fishing than I had in my first 62 years, not to mention the many new friends that I have now.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Sounds too good to miss. I'm throwing my hat into the ring with 3 of us total. Johnny


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

I think we r neighbors ... what r your coordinates?

:cheers:


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

There will be a surprise auction, and the $ goes to some thing good. One of Johmyjohn's knifes will be up for highest bid.
Y'all want to see it?


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

You bet we want to see it Loy...
GoneFish'n:rybka:
Charlie


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> There will be a surprise auction, and the $ goes to some thing good. One of Johmyjohn's knifes will be up for highest bid.
> Y'all want to see it?


I want to see it.....Come-on...........


----------



## akw96 (Dec 9, 2009)

looking forward to being part of the event.. Really enjoyed the last one. 

So where's the knife?


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

*lets see the knife*

putting one of those collector knives out for bid might get some of us 2cooler friends nose to nose in the bidding process....i like to collect nice knives, and I know others who do also...this can be fun..
GoneFish'n:rybka:
Charlie


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The surprise will be what the $ goes for?????


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

It won't be nice if you outbid the host!!!!


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> It won't be nice if you outbid the host!!!!


If who out bid the host?.......


----------



## akw96 (Dec 9, 2009)

so are we looking at a Silent Auction on an unseen knife?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Only 13 more days until the next big 2cool fish fry on Lake Livingston. Now's the time to mark your calendar and let us know if you think you can make it. We just need an approximate number to know how much fish and other stuff we'll need.
With all the white bass we've been catching at Riverside, we should have plenty. Gonefish'n (Charlie) and akw96 (Alan) have volunteered to do the fish frying. Some people are bringing side dishes but we always have more than enough so don't feel like you can't come if you don't bring something. Just bring your lawn chairs and beverage--aldult beverage is allowed.
Come by auto or come by boat. Fish that morning; I have a cleaning station at my boathouse so you can clean what you catch and we'll fry em up. Bring the kid's gear and they can fish off my dock;
Boat ramp is next door so if you want to launch there and fish before the fry, that's ok too.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Got directions....I'll be there.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Sunbeam and the Nanner Puddin will be there. I will have 1 to 5 depending on who is speaking to me on that day. Teenagers.......Gggeeeer.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Two for me Duke, and potato salad for the side dish.
Let's have more knife controversy, it is a fine knife, hand made, with a crappie finely inlaid in the custom wood handle, with a fine leather, hand made, sheath. 
Who will open the silent bidding on the unseen knife? Speak up now!
I do have pictures and will post as the bidding gets high enough,...
Go ahead Duke, open it up, you are the host!


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Twenty bucks from me....Hope that gets it started...would need to know where the proceeds are going...thing might kick up the bidding.
GoneFish'n
Charlie


----------



## JakeBrake (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh oh..... I got hush puppy's!!!!!


----------



## Ol' Basshole (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey Duke., hey Charlie, I'm gonna try and come by with my son. I wanted to make the last one one bad. That was the date that I joined to ask about coming, I wasn't able to though because of approval delay for my profile. Hoping to make it this year. I'll check in as we get a little closer.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Lurkin Larry-----hope you can make the fish fry!!!!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Lurkin Larry-----hope you can make the fish fry!!!!


X2! Larry, you might as well join.
We already gave you a name. Tell Budweiser hi.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> The big 2cool fish fry is 6 days away. akw96 and Gonefish'n are bringing everything together to make sure everyone has plenty to eat.
> Bring your lawn chairs and beverages
> We've made a list of things some of you can sign up to bring and we'll add to it as we think of them:
> 
> ...


Looks like we are going to have around 70 people. Please sign up for one or more of the above items. If you are able to come at the last minute, just come on over. We will have plenty of food. Just 5 more days to a good time.


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Fish Fry and fun*

Hey Duke

I'll bring some trout fillets , paper towels , knifes and forks & sweets for the young and the old .

Looking forward to seeing some more new faces.

Terry:work:


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Just 4 more days!

We still need:

cups
we can always use ice
french fries (frozen, we'll cook em here)
iced tea if someone wants to make a big batch


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I got the cups.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Only two more days, start getting your appetites ready for lots of fish and all the trimmings. A couple of other things someone can bring:

Ketchup or catsup, whichever you prefer
sliced onion and lemons
still need french fries if someone can stop by Sams and pick up a couple of bags

Bring the kids fishing gear and they can fish off my dock. I'm out of minnows so bring some or I do have a cast net and we can probably get some shad.

Come early, put your boat in next door and go fishing before the fry, or just come by boat.
If I get time I may put out the yellow ribbons again to mark the way through the neighborhood. If you get lost, just call me 409-739-0933, or 936-239-8500.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

We'll bring the ketchup, sliced onions and lemons. Also, you can lower my headcount from 3 to 2.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Thanks Danny.

Weather report for Saturday:
Saturday...Sunny. Highs in the upper 70s. North winds 10 to 15 mph. 

That's good; North wind won't bother us at my house


----------



## akw96 (Dec 9, 2009)

Duke, 
how are you on tables? looks like a big turn out will bring lots of goodies, and well need a place to put them. 
I'll be bringing my 8 ft plastic table, but it will be used for food prep and cooking. 

Might need to have others bring more.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a 6 footer i can bring.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Looks like a go for my wife and I. Going to be nice to put a face on a lot of you. What about the parking, sounds like a field full of autos?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Reel Time has 6 brand new tables for us and I have a picnic table

Parking shouldn't be a problem; boat ramp lot is next door and a vacant lot across the street if we need it.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Duke , I haven't signed up for anything but I was going to bring a variety of soft drinks , big perch and catfish filets . If a person who has previously signed up for supplies cancels coming then let me know so I can bring it . Its really great that you organized this gathering . It will help the website and enable many of the members to meet each other so i thank you . 281-871-8715 jeff.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Reel Time has *5* brand new tables for us and I have a picnic table. Fixed it for you.
> 
> I am also bringing a case of water, plates, and I will make a big pot of turnip greens (Essayons75 recipe modified slightly).
> I hope to see some new faces. Please come out and have a good time. You'll be glad you did! If you can't bring anything, don't worry about it, there will be plenty of food. Just bring your family and some chairs.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Man, I sure wish i could make this one it looks like your gonna have a good turn out and good weather. One of my daughters has a field trip to go see Battle at San Jacinto, so thats where we will be. Ya'll have fun and see ya on the lake this summer. rob


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

dullard and I are going to be helping each other with boat repairs Saturday. It is great to have friends like Dewayne, always willing to help out.
Susan and I, and probably Dewayne, will be be over to eat and run however, and I will bring the cups. 
It will be great to see everyone and have a bite to eat, then we have to run. There are boats to fix!


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Duke - Rhonda and I will be there ..don't know about the kids yet though. I have two of those plastic folding tables from Home Depot, 6' or 8' long, let me know if you think we'll need them and I'll throw em in the truck.
I don't have a Sam's card but can get some fries at Walmart, I think they have those 5# bags there, how many pounds you think we'll need?


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

I talked with Duke tonight and I will bring the Fries . Looks like he has everything covered well because everyone coming is so generous . I look forward in putting some faces with some names finally.

I just saw your post LP . Just get 2 bags and I'll bring four and see if we need them all . From my past experience with fish fry's , the French fries are the least popular item eaten . Plus , I know sunbeam may show up with that famous nanner pudding !


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Jeff G - Are you sure? You are already bringing a bunch of stuff and all we were bringing was a dutch oven and stuff for an apple cobbler...... Let me know.

-LP


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Jeff G said he would bring fries but if you want to grab a bag we'll put em in the freezer; if we don't use them you can take em home. If you have room in the truck, you might go ahead and bring the tables; if we need them, they'll be there.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

I have every intention of coming by for a very short visit. The wife and I are also involved in a Rib Burn competive cook off that day....


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Jeff G said he would bring fries but if you want to grab a bag we'll put em in the freezer; if we don't use them you can take em home. If you have room in the truck, you might go ahead and bring the tables; if we need them, they'll be there.


I'll bring the tables Duke, just in case they are needed. See ya tomorrow!


----------



## JakeBrake (Jan 28, 2009)

Yall are gonna love my hush puppies!!!!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

The Brumbaughs have to bail out. I have a ton of folks coming to the lakehouse.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

JakeBrake said:


> Yall are gonna love my hush puppies!!!!


Do you put creamed corn in yours? I love hush puppies!


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

markbrumbaugh said:


> The Brumbaughs have to bail out. I have a ton of folks coming to the lakehouse.


Nope its too late to back out....you'll forfeit your deposit. So just load em all up, bring em to Duke's, and then you won't have to worry about feeding them. 
GoneFish'n
Charlie


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mark B, I am really disappointed that you may not make it. I was hoping to finally meet my neighbor. Hope you take GoneFishi'ns good advice and bring everyone. If not, hope to see you on the lake sometime this weekend.

Duke, Becki and I will be there as promised. Blackeye pea salad is made and is on ice "getting right" overnight.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Duke/GoneFishn, is it too late to RSVP to attend? Looks like I am gonna be batchin it tomorrow, so thought I would try and make the dinner.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

I'll answer for them.....COME ON OVER!!!!!


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

I just got my stuff together for tomorrow : 
4 bags of fries 
1 large ketchup
30 whole scaled bream
1 uncle bucks fish batter hot&spicey
2 bags of blue cat filets 
Assorted sodas
1 ice


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Duke , here is a thread summary from what I can tell : 
- a solid "yes" to coming of 40 folks minimum . 
- 6-7 maybe's 

I am a newbe so I like to make a list for myself so that I can match names with faces . I'll post a list from this thread so maybe it will help others like me who do not know many . One other thing is that duke has listed a phone number and his address with directions on (post #51) 

"yes, I'm coming !" 
Kickapoo duke
Gofish2day
Reeltime
Gbird
Whackmaster
Retired10
Megafish
Tbone and spouse
Scott2h20& spouse
Danny o + 2
sunbeam 2-7 ? 
Lone eagle and spouse 
Fishroadie
Fishon21
Jakebrake
Johnmyjohn +3
gonefish'n
Akw96
SS (Loy) 
Dbullard (dewayne) 
Mwood454 +2
Lonestarproud and Ronda 
Hydra sports 
Jeff g 

Maybe's 
Slabnabbin
Rocket34
Harbormaster 
Ol'basshole and son 

Hope this is helpful . I look forward in meeting everyone !


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Thanks Jeff---we'll have nametags


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Yellow ribbons are out to guide you to the fish fry. Crystal and I just marked the way so once you turn into Yaupon Cove off of 3459, just follow the yellow ribbons on your right to my house.
Tbone and Chad are already here and out fishing


----------



## JakeBrake (Jan 28, 2009)

Great meeting all of y'all! Wish Cheri and I could've stayed longer but had to leave to get my new pontoon boat. Thanks for the great food everybody!!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Great hush puppies, enjoy that new **** boat!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Another great fish fry has come to an end; everything is put up, the neighbors have a big bunch of fish and fries to eat tonight; not to mention what I still have.
Thanks to everyone who came out; you're the ones that make it such a good time.
Charlie, Clarissa, and Alan, I can't thank you enough for all the work you did, setting up, cooking and cleaning up; sure made it easy for me.
Fred, thanks for all the extra stuff you brought
We had catfish, white bass, crappie, striped bass, bream, and speckled trout.
Crystal said she was glad to meet everyone
Once again the lady from across the street came over and said she is still amazed that I can have that many people over having a good time and no one is loud or boisterous and from in her house she can't even hear us. I told her most of us are too old to party like we used to.
Those that left early missed the bug swarm and the mating snakes.
It was good to see people again and meet those that I hadn't already met.
If my belly wasn't so full right now, I'd go fishing---maybe in the morning.
See everyone on the lake; let's have a great and safe summer!!!!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Once again Duke, you hosted a great fish fry. Thanks so much for your generous hospitality. It was good to see old friends and meet new ones.
I believe everyone had a good time and the weather was just perfect. The food was outstanding as usual. The fishing tales that were told were unbelievable but they were told with such gusto that one might be fooled!
Again Duke, thank you so much for having us out at your beautiful home.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

"Fred, thanks for all the extra stuff you brought"

Ooops--don't think there was a Fred there; I meant Jeff; and I want to see that new pontoon when you guys finish with it!!!


----------



## akw96 (Dec 9, 2009)

Duke, Thank you for once again hosting this event! 

I really enjoyed being a part of this and I also enjoyed cooking along with Charlie and Clarissa. 

Enjoyed seeing everyone again. And look forward to seing you on the water!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Duke for hosting once again! Everything was fantastic...beautiful weather, delicious eats and super duper people! A big applause to all who prepared the food, set up and clean up, and everyone that brought yummy fixings. Nice to meet new anglers and chat w/ fellow 2coolers. See y'all on the water.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Duke and company ,you are a great host.The cooks did an outstanding job.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks Duke and everyone else that put on the fish fry. Food was really good and nice to meet everyone. Thanks again.

Matt


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Awesome fish fry and get together !! Duke's place was perfect for it with lots of space, a covered roof, lake access, and lots of parking. The food and desserts were diverse and everyone brought much more than needed . They did a great job on cooking and the homemade hushpuppies were the best that I have ever eaten ! 

Everyone at the gathering was extremely friendly and welcoming to me so I thank yall for that ! One thing about this site is that it has members that are extremely skilled and knowlegable about fishing . In addition to meeting many new fishing friends , I left the fish fry knowing much more about fishing . The conversations that I had with some were very interesting because several were very specialized in a particular species . Not just white bass but catching stripers , hybrids , crappie, bream , catfish and black bass .

As far as the tall tales and stories ... Well yes !!! There were many !! Lakes with 1 1/2 breams and monster blues to catching boat loads of whites , hybrids , and huge blues ! Well, thinking about it , I may have been guilty of contributing to a few tales myself !! Lol 

Thanks again everyone and I will I look very forward to the next one (hopefully soon ) !!!!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

That is about it in a nut shell Jeff. It was a great day for a great gathering.


----------



## CT (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the great food and the warm welcome. Thank you Duke for hosting a fun event.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Glad you could make it CT, it was good to meet you.


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow! Looks like ya'll had some beautiful weather and good food.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Yeah, weather was great, had a little breeze out of the North and it was the only day in what seems like weeks that it hasn't been howling out of the south. That might have run us inside; paper plates would have been all over the neighborhood!!!


----------

